# Dimensions archive



## Mainegal (Sep 22, 2019)

Hi friends,
Does anyone have a link to the Dimensions story archive?

Thank you!!


----------



## Jay78 (Sep 22, 2019)

https://web.archive.org/web/2017060...mensionsmagazine.com/Weight_Room/stories.html


----------



## Mainegal (Sep 23, 2019)

Thank u very very much Jay78!!!!!


----------

